# Conectar 10 bocinas Control 28 y un amplificador Qsc mx1000a



## chercheur (Jun 12, 2013)

Ten una duda de las conexion de un amplificador Qsc mx1000a stereo a un sistemas de 10 bocinas de Control 28 ?????
uno de los calculos que realice fue utlizar 4 bocinas por canal en la configuración, 2 bocinas en serie  y otras dos igual,dando 16Ω para después sea en paralelo da 8 Ω por canal y asi estaria bien pero me faltan otra dos y se la agrego otro seria el cicuito de 8Ω + 8Ω + 8Ω en paralelo dando 3Ω de carga por canal y las caracteristicas del ampli son

LOAD   FTC CONTINUOUS AVERAGE            EIA WATTS
            20Hz-20kHz, 0.1% THD                1kHz, 1% THD
Stereo (W/Ch)
8W       250 watts                                  275 watts
4W       350 watts                                  400 watts
2W                                                       500 watts*

Mono-Bridged
16W     500 watts                                 550 watts
8W      700 watts                                 800 watts
4W                                                     1000 watts*

y la liga de donde esta le información del amplificador Qsc 
http://media.qscaudio.com/pdfs/discontinued_products/mx1000a.pdf

me pueden dar su opinion de como funcionaria mejor con amplificador ?
o de plano pongo dos para las dos bocinas que me faltan , quedando el sistema en dos amplificadores en uno 8 bocinas y el otro en dos.

gracias.


----------



## detrakx (Jun 15, 2013)

Hola Cher, Creo que lo mas simple que puedes hacer para utilizar los 10 parlantes. es hacer 2 grupos de 5 en paralelo. Equivale a 1,6 ohms. cada grupo y luego interconectas los 2 grupos en serie obteniendo una impedancia total de 3,2ohms. Conectas en modo bridge
Como la impedancia esta por debajo de 4 ohms, forzarias al amplficador a entregar mas de lo que soporta, en ese caso lo utilizas al 80 o 90%. de ganancia. De esta manera te aseguras de no sobrecargar el amplificador.

Saludos.


----------



## cemtelec (Jun 15, 2013)

Utiliza un transformador de linea a la salida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2013)

Las ponés de a tres en serie (4 x 3 = 12 Ohms)

Luego ponés tres conjuntos de esos en paralelo y volvés a los 4 Ohms (12 / 3 = 4 Ohms).

Usás en total 9 de los parlantes  con el equipo en la configuración bridge 

 No me preguntes donde te vas a conectar el 10º parlante


----------



## Pablo M P (Jun 15, 2013)

cemtelec dijo:


> Utiliza un transformador de linea a la salida



Si pones un trasformador a la salida necesitas uno de alta potencia y sale mas caro que las conexiones serie-paralelo, puesto que tienes un trafo a la salida del amplificador y otro a la entrada del altavoz, así funcionan los sistemas de megafonía para grandes espacios y la calidad del audio no es de buena calidad ya que los transformadores, en algunos casos se saturan, y la impedancia de la linea baja exigiendo más potencia al amplificador, que en los que están preparados para lineas de 100v o 70v, pueden hacer que salte la protección contra sobrecargas  y cortocircuitos, y se apague o los que no estén preparados se quemen directamente, no solo los amplificadores sino también los altavoces (y esto lo digo por experiencia propia, con sistemas de megafonía 100v, tened mucho cuidado porque no es lo mejor para hacer fiestas, yo las he tenido que hacer cuando estaba en el colegio y el amplificador se acababa encendiendo y apagando).
Yo la solución de alta impedancia no la contemplo, si esta todo bien calculado si, pero para este caso que el amplificador ni los altavoces no están preparados, es mejor el sistema serie paralelo.

Recomiendo este foro hay muchísima información sobre audio y lineas de alta impedancia. Espero que os sea útil, está en español, es solo de audio y existen calculadoras de direciones dmx, slp, cableado así como una lista de distribuidores en cada país y una lista con todas las marcas de equipos de audio profesional y megafonía.

Cualquier duda nos preguntais 
Un saludo


----------



## chercheur (Jun 16, 2013)

Gracias por por lluvias de ideas que voy a poner en practica y en que configuracion me queda mejor, les aviso como fue.

Nos vemos.


----------



## Pablo M P (Jun 16, 2013)

chercheur dijo:


> Gracias por por lluvias de ideas que voy a poner en practica y en que configuracion me queda mejor, les aviso como fue.
> 
> Nos vemos.


 
Algún problema nos avisas, estate pendiente todo el rato del indicador de clip y protect


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Jul 16, 2013)

Señores, tengo una consulta, deseo colocar un amplificador para el colegio donde trabajo, pero el ambiente es de 4 pisos, la idea es colocar bocinas de 8 ohmios, he pensado en conectar 4 amplificadores de 80 watts en estereo, con 02 entrada para micrófono, entrada para usb.

ustedes creen que sea factible.

recibo diagramas y sugerencias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2013)

Es factible, o puedes investigar por el sistema de parlantes de línea.


----------



## Pablo M P (Jul 16, 2013)

carlos chiroque zumaeta dijo:


> Señores, tengo una consulta, deseo colocar un amplificador para el colegio donde trabajo, pero el ambiente es de 4 pisos, la idea es colocar bocinas de 8 ohmios, he pensado en conectar 4 amplificadores de 80 watts en estereo, con 02 entrada para micrófono, entrada para usb.
> 
> ustedes creen que sea factible.
> 
> recibo diagramas y sugerencias



Hola, quizás me extienda demasiado, para colegios, zonas publicas, es decir espacios grandes es más cómodo usar sistemas de voltaje constante de linea 50, 70 y 100 voltios ya que el conexionado es mucho más sencillo ya que te evitas las conexiones serie-paralelo, es decir todos los altavoces se conectan en paralelo a la salida del amplificador.
Pongamos un ejemplo: 
En el colegio donde estudiaba había sonorizadas 50 dependencias, entre aulas de clases y zonas específicas, todas ellas controladas por un amplificador de 120 vatios RMS a 100 voltios, había un micro de pupitre con 50 interruptores pulsadores que controlaban cada altavoz de la instalación, pongamos que los altavoces eran de 2 vatios 50 zonas*2 vatios= 100 vatios en total, es decir el amplificador tenía un margen de 20 vatios para futuras ampliaciones, dicho esto explico:

En tu caso hay 4 plantas pongamos que hay 10 aulas por planta son 40 aulas en total si  son 2 vatios por altavoz en total 80 vatios, si el colegio posee patio se pueden instalar bocinas exponenciales o proyectores de sonido pongamos que cada uno consume 40 vatios, si se requieren 3 altavoces se requerirá 120 vatios, por lo tanto si necesitas conectar todo el sistema de megafonia a la vez necesitarás un amplificador  de 180 vatios recomendable 200-240 vatios para no causar sobrecargas en el amplificador y  por consiguiente que no se estropee, además los amplificadores para megafonía están diseñados con previos de micrófono, entrada auxiliar, entrada y salida de grabación y algunos reproductores de dvd usb radio... 


Un saludo


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Jul 16, 2013)

Realizo toda esta consulta es que deseo implementar el club de radio y periodismo en el colegio y mi fuerte no es audio, pero estaba buscando información y encontré AMPLIFICADOR DE 20W X 12 SALIDAS A PARLANTES de la pagina de construya su videorockola, y también estaba revisando en Internet y encontré sobre amplificadores para megafonía.
es lo mismo que el amplificador tradicional o es diferente y si es así, podria conseguir el diagrama.

Lo que si no entiendo es sobre utilizar un transformador de linea a la salida, como seria la conexión física, no tengo experiencia en audio.
Seguiré preguntando


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transformadores-separadores-altavoces-subaquaticos-78891/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/conexion-audio-templo-85389/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/consulta-equipos-audio-trafos-linea-19725/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/circuito-cerrado-sonido-linea-amplificador-300-rms-33092/

y hay algunos mas !

Saludos !


----------



## detrakx (Jul 17, 2013)

Hola Carlos, si necesitas un amplificador con varias salidas, seria para armar un sistema distribuido ?
Si  es asi, algun ampli integrado podria servir, vienen  dobles y cuadruples. La mayoria de estos soportan 4ohms a la salida. O  sea con un doble podrias manejar 4 parlantes y con un cuadruple podrias  manejar 8 parlantes. 
En caso de necesitar mas salidas implementas mas etapas de potencia.
Saludos.


----------



## Pablo M P (Jul 17, 2013)

carlos chiroque zumaeta dijo:


> Realizo toda esta consulta es que deseo implementar el club de radio y periodismo en el colegio y mi fuerte no es audio, pero estaba buscando información y encontré AMPLIFICADOR DE 20W X 12 SALIDAS A PARLANTES de la pagina de construya su videorockola, y también estaba revisando en Internet y encontré sobre amplificadores para megafonía.
> es lo mismo que el amplificador tradicional o es diferente y si es así, podria conseguir el diagrama.
> 
> Lo que si no entiendo es sobre utilizar un transformador de linea a la salida, como seria la conexión física, no tengo experiencia en audio.
> Seguiré preguntando



Los sistemas de linea están ideados para tiradas largas entre amplificadores y altavoces (más de 30  metros) .
Si utilizas un amplificador con salida a voltaje constante las conexiones son más fáciles pues  lo único que tienes que hacer es conectar todos los altavoces en paralelo y conectarlo a los terminales de 50-70-100 voltios eso sí respetando que la suma de la potencia elegida de todos los altavoces no supere la entregada por el amplificador.
Los altavoces de megafonía son altavoces normales que incorporan un transformador de linea para reducir el voltaje de la linea, y los amplificadores son tradicionales nada más que incorporan un transformador elevador de tensión.   
A continuación te adjunto fotos de un altavoz de megafonía y de un amplificador de megafonía, la foto de las conexiones no pertenece a ese amplificador pero si deseas un sistema de 100 voltios conectas en cable negativo a com y el positivo a 100 y los altavoces en paralelo, si es de 70 también, y de 50 más de lo mismo; eso sí solo se puede utilizar un tipo no puedes utilizar sistemas de 100v y de 70v a la vez pues destruyes el amplificador.

cualquier duda nos preguntas


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 17, 2013)

Con *solo un* amplificador que trabaje en modo *"Puente"* y de no mucha potencia, puedes alimentar una línea de parlantes de 70V.


----------



## Pablo M P (Jul 17, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Con *solo un* amplificador que trabaje en modo *"Puente"* y de no mucha potencia, puedes alimentar una línea de parlantes de 70V.



Una pregunta Fogonazo  ... ¿no sería necesario el uso de trasformador de salida? 
 Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 17, 2013)

Pablo M P dijo:


> Una pregunta Fogonazo  ... ¿no sería necesario el uso de trasformador de salida?
> Un saludo



Nones.
Para evitar eso el amplificador en modo "Puente", excitación directa de línea.


----------

